# First photo shoot



## gerardo2068 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello everyone

This next saturday I will be shooting my first photo shoot with a real costumer. I have not met them yet, they are relatives of a friend of mine. I'm very nervous I will not be able to provide amazing photos. I've been taking photos just for hobby if close friends. To begin with, I don't even know what I should charge. They offer $120 dollars. Since I've not been doing this for too long I feel that $120 is too much and is a mayor factor of why I'm nervous about the outcome of the photos. The time will be in the afternoon. I only have a Nikon D300s, a 35mm 1.8 DX lens, a 50mm 1.4 FX lens, a 18-105mm 3.5-5.6 DX lens and a DB-600 Nikon flash.

Any comment will help!

What you think about my gear?
What else should I bring with me?
What you think about the price?
What I should offer for that price? (how many finished photos, digital download, CD or printed photos, etc...)

Thank you so much.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 4, 2012)

What is your experience? We can not give a price for your work if we dont have any idea how much experience you have. 

If you are not confident that you can deliver, do it for free and get some experience until you feel comfortable charging.


Edit - sorry I must have missed the spot where you said you have been doing photos as a hobbie for friends.. Do you have any examples of your work?

Either way, if your not confident enough in yourself to charge them, don't do it. Just take the experience and learn from it. Heck if they are really happy with the results, they may even offer to pay you afterwards!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, you have a nice kit. Can't even guess what your skill is by looking at your kit, though.
How about instead of taking a sitting fee you tell them that they can pay for only the images they like at $x amount per print size or $xxx amount per digital image with print release?


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for your feedback. I will try to upload a few photos in a little bit.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's a link where I post some photos. There's 4 photos I took of some friends. Because their were as hobby I didn't put thought in the background. I will more on saturday. I realized I'm a beginner, so your thought will be appreciated. I know photography take time and practice. Thanks.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's the link. http://500px.com/Gerardo2068


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 4, 2012)

.


----------



## cnutco (Jan 4, 2012)

Saw your pics and only have to say that I have seen people pay for far worse!

Go for it!!!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 4, 2012)

Just be careful and deliberate in what you shoot. You'll do fine.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you very much!  And you are completely right, I know I have to be more deliberate on the photos. Since its a actual photo shoot I will definitely pay. Lot of attention to what I'm doing. I don't want to mess it up because I actually would like to get more involved in photography. Thanks again.


----------



## smily_001 (Jan 4, 2012)

I always go to my location before the actual shoot so I am familiar with the lighting and some good spots. Might be helpful to you also.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes it is! Im already planning on doing that. I heard that advice on YouTube. Thank you. I really appreciated it


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2012)

What country are you in?


----------



## Edsport (Jan 5, 2012)

Just tell them that it's your first shoot for money and things may or may not come out just as you wish so if they don't come up to your expectations just tell them you'll charge less or maybe free and consider it as experience...


----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2012)

gerardo2068 said:


> Here's the link. 500px / Gerardo Gutierrez



I can see why you are worried


----------



## cmariee (Jan 5, 2012)

I charged $100 for my first photo shoot with one of my moms clients and had the same problem, I felt like it wasn't a suitable price for how I was expecting my photos to turn out. The shoot went very smoothly and the pictures turned out great and she loved them! Be confident in yourself.


----------



## APHPHOTO (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I can see why your so worried. I would too if it was my first shoot. I dont think I would charge at all untill I was completely comfortable with what I was doing. If your nervous, they will sense it. Becouse of that they might not mind knowing its for free. At the most I would charge by what they like. Good luck. PS nice gear.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 5, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I can see why you are worried



Like I said. My first time shooting. I actually started photography as a hobby 3 months ago and my only classes been the videos in YouTube.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your advices. I know my photos are not the best. But everybody have to start at some point. I also want add that part of the cost is for prints. They want a print package. I will be printing them in a photo lab.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 6, 2012)

.


----------



## tM1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the same gear and also the same problem.. But ive devloped a fear of them not liking what i do or dont have the faith in myself to take those quality photo that they want. I dont normally take portraits i take landscape so really there is no fear to have.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 12, 2012)

Due to some inconvenience they postponed the photo-shoot for a week. It's good give me time to get more ready. Well I will do it. And depend how they respond to the results I will charge them. I don't think it will awful photos. I think will be ok


----------

